# Morty has crossed the rainbow bridge



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

My boy Morty has left his counterpart Rick to cross the rainbow bridge. Towards the end of his life he was showing lots of symptoms of being ill but nothing that could pinpoint what the issue was. About 6 days after I started worrying, he was helped to sleep.

He was sweet and nervous, and wouldn't hurt a fly. He let his brother Rick win all the time but would hold his own against a younger rat Charlie. He loved food and at his biggest was 870g - he was huge! He wasn't the biggest fan of kisses and cuddles but was always observant and ready to accept our love in the form of food and tickles.

I'm distraught but he is in a better place now. We have his pawprints printed and his grave in our garden is marked with flowers.

The photo is from the evening after we got the news that they couldn't find any issues without expensive and risky tests. We took him into the garden to smell all the smells and even though he was ill he looked so majestic. 

Have fun up there Morty x


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

I am sorry to hear you had to let Morty go. It sounds like you loved him very much and you did all you could have done for him.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

You took such a lovely picture of Morty <3

Rest in Peace Morty.


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks both. My fiance and I are feeling much better, but the house feels very quiet now, Rick and Charlie used to pester Morty to no end and his squeaks aren't there anymore.

A friend painted Morty in watercolour and so we have him with us in our bedroom forever <3


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

That's a beautiful picture!


----------

